# MS-DOS Subsystem message



## gazbag (Nov 10, 2004)

everytime i turn my laptop on i get a box saying
C;\WINDOWS\INSTALL-1\{D1EE0-1\_CC908-1.EXE
The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction.
how do i stop this keep coming up
many thanks


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

gazbag said:


> C;\WINDOWS\INSTALL-1\{D1EE0-1\_CC908-1.EXE


The path probably has tilda characters where you have minus signs.

Try these commands in a cmd prompt (launch the cmd prompt with elevated admin permissions), to see if you can locate the long path and filename.

CD /D C:\WINDOWS\INSTALL~1\{D1EE0~1\
echo %cd%
dir *CC908*.EXE

The echo command should print the real directory and the dir command should show you the EXE files name.

You can download autoruns.exe from microsoft and in autoruns locate the problem file and disable it, or uninstall it and reinstall it.


----------



## gazbag (Nov 10, 2004)

yes it does have the tilda characters. i have tried using autorun.exe but can not find any thing


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

The problem is that the short filename may not be anything like the original long filename, so you may not find it in autoruns.

Did you manage to run the commands, and did the echo list the folder, and the dir list the file?
With that information you can google for the offending program, or find it in autoruns.exe


----------



## gazbag (Nov 10, 2004)

not quite sure what to do.


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

If you are using Vista or Windows 7 or Windows 8, use the search to find CMD and then right click the icon and select the option to use elevated permissions, or admin.

Then a dos prompt window will open.

Type this command and the prompt should change to the new folder. If you get an error then either the path you wrote down was wrong or you don't have permission.

CD /D C:\WINDOWS\INSTALL~1\{D1EE0~1\

If you didn't get an error then type this command and the folder name should appear.

CD

Lastly, type this command and see if a filename appears. Write down the folder name and the filename.

dir *CC908*.EXE

See how you go doing that. The commands are not case sensitive. If you get errors then write down the error messages.


----------



## gazbag (Nov 10, 2004)

the first one says "the system cannot find the path specified" i ran it as administrator
i have checked the path and it is correct


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

gazbag said:


> the first one says "the system cannot find the path specified" i ran it as administrator
> i have checked the path and it is correct


Ok.

Open a file manager (change the options so it displays hidden folders and files) and look in the c:\Windows folder and locate a folder that starts with "INSTALL"

Then open that folder and find the folder that starts with "{D1EE0"

See what EXE files are inside the second folder.


----------



## gazbag (Nov 10, 2004)

sorry i dont know how to open file manager


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

gazbag said:


> sorry i dont know how to open file manager


Windows Explorer


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

Squashman said:


> Use Windows Explorer


Thanks Squashman.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

foxidrive said:


> Thanks Squashman.


And you are showing you age.


----------



## gazbag (Nov 10, 2004)

i can not find the c:\Windows folder


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

What have you done to try and find it? It's not a hidden folder so Windows Explorer can see it.


----------



## gazbag (Nov 10, 2004)

i opened windows explorer and clicked on C:


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

edited


----------

